# Estrogen question



## Tiss (Aug 22, 2000)

I am 45 years old and finally diagnosed with officially being menopausal (which I knew I was but the doctors couldn't agree). Anyway, I started a week ago on Estratest, Prometrium, and Estrace (vaginal estrogen cream). I can't believe how the Estrace has helped the vaginal dryness already. My question is this. I also seem to have this feeling in my lips (facial) that my lips are dry and thinning. I think it also must be from lack of estrogen. I've aged quite a bit the last 3 years. Since the Estrace has helped so much vaginally, I thought about putting a teensy bit of Estrace on my lips at night to see if that helps with the thinning and dryness. I already use Chapstick constantly but it's a different sort of dryness than ever before. Does that sound nuts???


----------



## amygurl (Aug 26, 2001)

Why not! Some women put hemmroid cream under thier eyes to get rid of saddle bags







Crazy how things work







goodluck,amygurl


----------



## Lizbec (Dec 20, 2001)

Can't see that it would do any harm, Tiss, but check to see if it says anything like "for external use only" as putting it on your lips might mean you'd swallow small amounts.BTW, I noticed my ibs got much better when I started the menopause - and then deteriorated when i started using HRT patches







hugsliz


----------



## Guest (Feb 15, 2002)

Lizbec, the same thing happened to me. I couldn't take estrogen and had to get by without it. Glad to be through menopause at last, and am feeling better.


----------



## Jeanne D (Nov 14, 2001)

I know not everyone agrees with the use of herbal products, but I try to use them and try to avoid prescription drugs, although they are necessary at times too.I am not in menopause yet, but I was having a lot of hot flashes. What really helped me was taking "evening primrose oil". There are also natural plant estrogens such as "Promensil" and "red clover" , which don't have the side effects of estrogen. I always research product before I take them , of course.It is just a suggestion, but I thought I would mention it.Jeanne







By the way, these products can be found at any health food store.


----------

